# Orchestral make up



## jamesnnnnn

For the last few months I am trying to create my orchestral tracks, but I would always fail for to me unknown or known reason.
Let me explain, I always start from piano.
Having chord and melody, i use bass put it on bass, put root on cellos, add syncopated notes to fill everything around, I create percussion, i add low volume high violins moving up down to add more high freqs and atmosphere into the track.
Now problem comes when I have to add more things...
I don't know if its prohibited to add track into the questions, but I don't know how to explain without it

__
https://soundcloud.com/jmser%2Ftryit
As you can hear my track starts as I explained movable strings, and than when it comes to 0:24, the disaster is starting, I tried to introduce this melody with articulations as martele, staccato, spiccato, marcato seems similar to what my brain works was with sustains (

__
https://soundcloud.com/jmser%2Ftryit-version-2
), but actually I want to have some kind of movable track without sustain patches in it, and mostly without legato romantic slow things, I want it to jump around like crazy, in epic style.
Also, how do I fill up track more to get more rich harmony, fuller background?
As I used violins 1 for one melody, violins 2 for zig zag moves, cellos for rhytm spiccato, basses for spiccato, the most i can repeat arew violins 1 one more time to work as divisi for new melody, than i have to introduce brass too, and basically there comes problem with articulations (choosing them), with filling up the song (getting more rich harmony), and I think problem is not with melody or some theory things, not even in ranges of instruments, i think its pretty fine, but again you do say, and help me?
Thanks, James.


----------



## Portamento

jamesnnnnn said:


> As I used violins 1 for one melody, violins 2 for zig zag moves, cellos for rhytm spiccato, basses for spiccato, the most i can repeat arew violins 1 one more time to work as divisi for new melody, than i have to introduce brass too, and basically there comes problem with articulations (choosing them), with filling up the song (getting more rich harmony), and I think problem is not with melody or some theory things, not even in ranges of instruments, i think its pretty fine, but again you do say, and help me?


I think you are going about this the wrong way . You should not use each instrument for a set-in-stone purpose, but in their own unique ways to tackle different emotions. If you want a lush romantic theme, violins are great. A mellower theme goes to violas and/or cellos. Even double-basses can get some melodies. I don't know, I am not a serious compsoer but that is just how i see it.


----------



## Phil loves classical

jamesnnnnn said:


> For the last few months I am trying to create my orchestral tracks, but I would always fail for to me unknown or known reason.
> Let me explain, I always start from piano.
> Having chord and melody, i use bass put it on bass, put root on cellos, add syncopated notes to fill everything around, I create percussion, i add low volume high violins moving up down to add more high freqs and atmosphere into the track.
> Now problem comes when I have to add more things...
> I don't know if its prohibited to add track into the questions, but I don't know how to explain without it
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/jmser%2Ftryit
> As you can hear my track starts as I explained movable strings, and than when it comes to 0:24, the disaster is starting, I tried to introduce this melody with articulations as martele, staccato, spiccato, marcato seems similar to what my brain works was with sustains (
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/jmser%2Ftryit-version-2
> ), but actually I want to have some kind of movable track without sustain patches in it, and mostly without legato romantic slow things, I want it to jump around like crazy, in epic style.
> Also, how do I fill up track more to get more rich harmony, fuller background?
> As I used violins 1 for one melody, violins 2 for zig zag moves, cellos for rhytm spiccato, basses for spiccato, the most i can repeat arew violins 1 one more time to work as divisi for new melody, than i have to introduce brass too, and basically there comes problem with articulations (choosing them), with filling up the song (getting more rich harmony), and I think problem is not with melody or some theory things, not even in ranges of instruments, i think its pretty fine, but again you do say, and help me?
> Thanks, James.


I agree with your analysis. You have the horns playing the main melody in the 2nd half and violins on the upper range, but i think the lower range needs to be filled out playing the harmony at roughly half time of the melody (with trombones maybe). Also the melody in the horns itslef sounds a bit funny at the beginning of each phase, it is a bit too assymetric, too many fast notes at the beginning of the phrase to me, which seems a bit too imbalanced. The trombones may help with a bit of counterpoint to ease the load on the horns. You got the right idea though.


----------



## Pugg

Phil said it all, keep going and you will feel secure.


----------

